# 1933 Montgomery Ward Flashlight



## briskattivo (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought a metallic Montgomery Ward flashlight from a yard sale yesterday for a $1. On the switch it has a patent number that reads "PAT.No.I.969.320", translation 1969320. Click the link to read the patent on Google, there is some more information there. I also took the flashlight to a bulb shop yesterday, where her guess was a 12p bulb, but the socket neck was too long for that.

Here are some photos I posted on my Flickr account:

[Socket]
[Angle 1]
[Angle 2]
[Side]
[Bottom]

I need ideas on how to find the bulb for this or how to make another bulb work.

Any ideas would be great. Thanks so much for your help.

Dave


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 7, 2011)

Great buy! Cool light! :welcome:


----------



## briskattivo (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## S Jay (Sep 18, 2011)

This looks like a threaded socket. If your light is a 2-cell, you want a # 14 bulb (not a PR- bulb, which has no threads).

A three-cell light takes a # 13, and a four-cell light would probably take a # 425.

As you probably know, the shield slides back and forth. When the shield is NOT around the bulb, this allows the reflector to do its job, and it is more of a spotlight. When the shield slides around the bulb and prevents the light from getting to the reflector, it acts as a (pretty poor) floodlight.

Nice collectible. Hope this helps you.


----------



## angelofwar (Sep 18, 2011)

That is nice! I bet if you could get the reflector re-finished and hop that thing up with some CR123's and get more voltage, you'd have an awesome pocket-rocket!


----------

